# Aston Martin Virage Volante Wide Body... 1 of only 11 cars made



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Firstly a little history of this car. Its a 1995 Virage Volante with the 6.3 widebody cosmetic look. However toward the end of the production Aston ran out of the normal 5.3 engine that should be fitted to this car. So the last 11 Virage Volante's got the new engine meant for the Vantage Coupe (to be released in 96) which had an extra 40bhp... this was the 6th from last

Right... enough of that... This was booked in for a 2 day detail and was supposed to be at the customers house but with the poor weather forecast it was relocated to the owners business where there was a roomy warehouse.

Once pre-washed and shampoo'd this is what it looked like.... I had been warned it was in bad condition..










   

Then clayed the whole car... which i then realised just how big it is!










The PTG showed quite a mix! 340 one side of the bonnet and 150 the other side. 100 on the doors. 250 on the front wings and 400 on the boot lid. With that in mind i tested on a number of panels to find the best method. On the bonet i used a mix of ip3.01 with a yellow megs pad up to ip3.01 with a drop of power gloss on a burgandy pad. most of the rest of the car was ip3.01 on a yellow pad with a drop of PG here and there.

The paint came up really well apart from a few rather deep marks on the bonnet and the boot lid (these were hit 2 or 3 times with mimimal paint depth change and agreed with owner these can be tackled next time with some wet and dry... but neither of our schedules would allow it at the moment)

During correction with the brand new hood well protected.










My attempt at a couple of 50:50 shots.. sorry there not that great.. will work on these in the future



















After on the bonnet










Anyway this took hours... so i had to then crack on with the premium paint cleanse and then the premium 47% carnauba wax... i had to get the 1st coat on by the end of day 1 so it could cure over night ready for the 2nd coat on day 2.

During and after waxing..



















Finished the day at 6:30pm

DAY 2 ... 10am (after collecting my s3 from the garage so was running late)

Started very much the same way DAY 1 ended...  .... after a wipe down with some last touch..










2nd coat applied ... Next up were the wheels and exhaust. The owner had said not to worry too much as there were due to be stripped down and refurbed soon... but for my piece of mind (and because i didnt want them dirty in my photos  ) i had a go anyway. Autosol metal polish with a foam pad did quite a good job (but obviously still need doing profesionally) Then they were done with SRP and waxed with collinite 915.

Before










After










Exhaust was done the same



















Time was really cracking on so next was the glass in and out with AG glass cream polish, Arches and tyres dressed with AG products, paint wiped down with Optimum Car Wax, Interior wiped down and leather fed with Gliptone Liquid Leather.... and breathe.... and photograph 



















    




























Owner was over the moon.

Thanks for looking

Nathan
___________________________________
Some of My Previous Details..
Porsche 911 996 GT3
Porsche Carrera GT
Porsche Boxster 2.5
Black Audi TT mk2
White Audi TT mk2


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Very nice job peter crouch :thumb: awesome work


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure about the styling on the car, sort of fancy muscular!


but craking finish achieved. Well done


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

david g said:


> Very nice job peter crouch :thumb: awesome work


feck off


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> feck off


LOL nice work


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Excellent work there mate. Lovely glossy finish acheived with the premium.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Damn fine brother!

Your half and half shots are just fine to me. They show off your work and dedication.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Super..Finish :thumb: :thumb: 

jedi-knight83

Do you use only rotary ???

Regards


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Racer said:


> Just Super..Finish :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> jedi-knight83
> 
> ...


yes.. i find no need to invest extra in a PC at present


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Crouchie is the nick name that is staying.

You know that. 

Great detail again mate :thumb: Not sure about the car though. I don't think I like it.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent job that


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow anyone for a swim:doublesho :thumb: 

Superb detal mate good paint correction, and the exhaust tips were real night and day:doublesho the alloys too:thumb: 

Top job fella 

Ant


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> yes.. i find no need to invest extra in a PC at present


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Odd car! Your 50:50's are sweet mind!!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

lovely motor great work and pics,a friend of mine had a virage in his bodyshop for a new bumper/valance,took them off and it was rotten as a pear  corrosion protection not good on those,bet that one's a summer car only


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Top work as usual, excellent finish!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a very impressive detail with great finish.

Seeing as that car is just over 11 years old, it really demonstrates how far Aston Martin have come in that time with the styling of their cars. Having said that there is no denying that is one rare classic looking better than it did new


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

what an awesome machine ! excellent detail!


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

awesome car and awesome detail dude


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent detail :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Finish looks superb Nathan.


----------



## killerferret666 (Mar 23, 2007)

amazing finish!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Cracking job:thumb: , but i do have quick question 


Did you do the robot dance when you finished?


----------



## SimonF (Jun 21, 2006)

Just superb, excellent work


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Super job Nathan, nice one mate.


----------



## roofaS (Jun 24, 2006)

Fantastic looking beast! Did I spot weights on the outside of them alloys?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Great job, im really liking the last few details youve posted, nice write up and the pictures are improving all the time :thumb:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Top job :thumb: 

Such a shame the wheel weights are on the outer lip and not on the indside of the wheels, spoils them a bit


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a proper pimp car, looks great & a nice job done!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice, Great Work :thumb:


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

cracking job mate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Awsome looking car, and very well detailed Nathan. The wettness to the shine and the reflections are excellent in the finish shots, flawless correction work as well. Top work, great write up! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great finish, particularly impressive turnaround on the wheels and the exhaust!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent Nathan, you've been a busy boy of late, good to see :thumb: 

Still think you're applying too much wax to the panels though mate, maybe try going a bit thinner, thats my only criticism - and even then its just my opinion


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work there Nathan!


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Clark said:


> Excellent Nathan, you've been a busy boy of late, good to see :thumb:
> 
> Still think you're applying too much wax to the panels though mate, maybe try going a bit thinner, thats my only criticism - and even then its just my opinion


Hmm, your probably right. Maybe the panels are too cold but after a about 1 min i just cant get it to spread around as well. I probably used about a 5p sized bit of wax for half of that huge bonnet and part of the wing and then my hands were too dry to pull anymore so i used another tiny bit to finish the wing.

roll on warmer weather to see if it moves easier.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks for all the other replies. I was very pleased with this one and even though the wheels were being pro polished soon.. i was happy with how they came up for now.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yet another cracker... nice one! Pics look ace, 50:50s look good to me. :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

nice work there mate.


----------

